# Hammershot Takedown, With Ammo Dispenser



## Bill Hays

*File Name*: HammerShot Takedown, with ammo dispenser
*File Submitter*: Bill Hays
*File Submitted*: 28 Nov 2012
*File Category*: Slingshots

Use at least 1/2" thick material for the core... G10, micarta and other laminates work well, but if you are careful plywood could probably be used as well.

Click here to download this file


----------



## M.J

Thanks, Bill!
I downloaded an Altoids Hunter and was going to just scale it up, but now I'll do this one.
Love this design!


----------



## Vetryan15

Has anyone made this one yet?? Just curious how everyone's final result went


----------



## Schultz

Big Thanks for the file!!! 
I love your original Hammer Takedown and so i try to made one but i modivikatet a bit to a zombie duck slingshot because zombiebirds stalking me on work 
and the fork looks how 2 duckheads after filing  For the basic i take your file but i take the fork a little bit backward what i made from a german S 235 structural steel.
For the arrowrest i bend a 4 mm roundsteel that can hold my tactical light too when i dont shoot arrows. Between i shot the most times arrows i dont made the ammo dispencer.
I hope you like it!

Sincerely yours: Schultz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wApndTIinxs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cRzQ84klzbs


----------



## JUSTJOB

nice design!


----------



## Bill Hays

We have these as a DIY kit as well for those who've inquired about such.... 1/2" 6061 aluminum... waterjet cutout frame, wheel and two forks... 1/8" thick black/ gray G10 grips come with it. As is, straight from the waterjet guys.

Finished piece could look like the pic below... except you will get black/gray grips to finish instead of the camo canvas ones pictured:


----------

